# Asbestos in plaster?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Yes, it is possible for plaster (Anything produced in the 20th century) to contain asbestos. It could also contain large amounts of lead as well....

(Believe it ..... or not...:detective: )


----------

